# Hohe Temperatur GTX 1080 unter Last



## Sebbo92 (8. Juli 2020)

Nabend miteinander,

die Temperatur meiner Grafikkarte steigt unter Last durchaus auf 85°, was ich persönlich etwas sehr hoch finde. Deshalb wollte ich in Erfahrung bringen, ob diese Werte "normal" sind, oder ob etwas klemmt. Zu meinem System:


AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II CPU-Kühler
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
Asus Prime x470-Pro
2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
be quiet! 480Watt E9 CM
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Hauptmonitor: ViewSonic XG2703-GS (1440p mit aktivem G-Sync)
Kein aktives OC
Kein Teppichboden, Gehäuse hat zu allen Seiten mind. 10cm Abstand
Innenleben ist nicht verstaubt o.ä.

Die Lüfterkurven von CPU und Gehäuse im BIOS habe ich angepasst, sowie für die Grafikkarte über MSI Afterburner bei 70° auf 100% gestellt. Der Rechner ist aufgrund der Wärme zwar noch nie ausgegangen, allerdings möchte ich nicht so lange warten, bis es passiert.
Bringt ein anderes Gehäuse (wie z.B. das be quiet! Pure Base 600) frischen Wind? Ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte durch die neue RTX-Generation 3070 steht bei mir ebenfalls im Raume (dafür werde ich wohl auch mein Netzteil austauschen (geplant 550W be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular).

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee? Sollten Infos fehlen, liefere ich diese gerne nach.

Danke euch.

Grüße,

Sebbo


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn du die Temperatur persönlich hoch findest - sie ist es nicht.
Der Hersteller gibt die Maximale Betriebstemperatur mit 94°C an (hier unter technische Daten nachlesbar Grafikkarten der GeForce 10-Serie) und der Standardboost versucht einen Puffer von 10°C einzuhalten wenns denn möglich ist. Bedeutet deine 85°C sind genau da wo sie sein sollen.

Dass die Karte aber nur bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl die 85°C halten kann ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Du scheinst es im Gehäuse doch sehr warm zu haben.


----------



## Sebbo92 (8. Juli 2020)

Verstehe, dann ist es nur ein subjektive Wahrnehmung, dass es viel zu warm ist. Würde das andere Gehäuse, welches ich genannt habe, Abhilfe schaffen? Oder noch weitere Gehäuselüfter (aktuell 1 vorne und 1 hinten verbaut)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2020)

Probiers kostenlos aus: Lass mal die Gehäusetür auf beim zocken und betrache die Temperatur.


----------



## MyReed (8. Juli 2020)

Sebbo92 schrieb:


> Verstehe, dann ist es nur ein subjektive Wahrnehmung, dass es viel zu warm ist. Würde das andere Gehäuse, welches ich genannt habe, Abhilfe schaffen? Oder noch weitere Gehäuselüfter (aktuell 1 vorne und 1 hinten verbaut)?



Also rein von den Produkt-Bildern und -Beschreibung deines Gehäuses ausgehend, dürfte es vermutlich tatsächlich etwas kuscheligere Temperaturen aufweisen. Falls du die Plattenkäfige in der Front verbaut und bestückt hast und dort nur einer der offenkundig ab Werk installierten 120mm Lüfter arbeitet, dürfte der Airflow bzw. die Luftzufuhr im Allgemeinen nicht allzu optimal sein. Aber wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde, kannst du ja einfach mal das Seitenteil entfernen und prüfen, ob und wieviel niedriger die Temperaturen unter Last ausfallen. Wenn du ein Delta von mehr als 10-15°C haben solltest, könnte man tatsächlich über ein neues Gehäuse oder zusätzliche Lüfter nachdenken.


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2020)

DAs Gehäuse ist für die Grafikkarte der Erstickungstod oder praktisch ein Backofen...
Die Front fast komplett dicht, dazu noch die ganzen Käfige, der Deckel dicht, die beiden 120mm FrontLüfter dafür viel zu schwach, mit max 1.27mm H2O Druck/Sog um genug Luft durch die paar Schlitze reinzuschaufeln.
Der eine Lüfter hinten hat entsprechend zu tun, das er die ganze Hitze iwie rausbekommt...mit anderen worten, die Karte brät im eigenen Saft.

85°C bei auch noch 100% Lüfterdrehzahl ist für ne gute Custom 1080 einfach viel zu viel.
Selbst in meinem alten Dark Base 900, das ich wegen des ebenfalls suboptimalen Airflow mit 6 Silent Wings 3 mit max 1600RPM (und über 2mm H2O Druck) nachgerüstet habe (3Front, 1 Hinten, 2oben an der H110i, die alten 3 1000rpm Modelle flogen raus),
wurde meine so nie wärmer als 73°C und jetzt im Coolermaster H500M da lacht sie deine 1080 aus, bei maximal 67°C unter permanenter Vollast (2x200mm Front + je 1 140mm Wingboost ARGB hinten und oben)
Und 100% hatte ich nie auch nur ansatzweise aufm Lüftertacho stehn, die kommt jetzt kaum auf 50% und im DB900 warens maximal 70%.

ICh würde mir an deiner Stelle einen Turm mit deutlich mehr Airflow, wie das Coolermaster TD500Mesh, das Be Quiet PB500DX oder ähnlichem zulegen, 
das wird nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und leiser wirds dadurch ebenfalls, weil nix so hoch drehen muss, da kann man sich die Dämmung dann auch durch die Ritze ziehn^^.


Und ja, für deine nächste Grafikkarte, würde ich mir dann auch das entsprechende neue Netzteil zulegen, 
das Straight Power mit 550W dürfte dafür reichen, das alte 9er is da etwas unterdimensioniert, aber vor allem zu alt, sprich abgenudelt mit alternden Komponenten und vermutlich auch nicht(vor allem auch nichtmehr) so Last und Spitzenfest, 
wie ein neues in der Klasse, das auch modernere und etwas hungrigere GPUs besser managen kann... immerhin hat sone 1080 ca 230W total, bei der 3080 is das vermutlich nur die reine Chip-Power.^^


----------



## Sebbo92 (8. Juli 2020)

Na das sind doch mal ein paar Aussagen, mit denen ich etwas anfangen kann . Werde ich morgen mal testen ohne Seitenteil und berichten. Danke für euren Input.


----------



## HardlineAMD (8. Juli 2020)

Mein Define R5 ist sehr ähnlich aufgebaut, aber besitzt auch entsprechenden Airflow. Vier 140er, zwei Vorne, einer hinten und einer oben. 
Die 1080 bleibt dann so um die 65-70°C.


----------



## Aerni (9. Juli 2020)

deshalb hab ich das phantecs p600s geholt, 3x 140mm front, 2x 140mm deckel und 1x 140mm hinten. meine 2080 wird nie wärmer als 76°C auch nach stunden nicht. hab nen temperturfühler eigentlich für wohnzimmer ins case gemacht, selbst im sommer hab ich unter der gpu wo der fühler hängt immer so 33-35°C. bei normalen temperaturen hab ich ne temperatur im case von 28-30°C. 

glaub das wichtigeste sind die käfige, die nehmen viel weg. ich find auch das 140er lüfter deutlich besser sind, weniger lärm bei mehr luft. kaufe garkeine cases mehr wo man nur 120er verbauen kann.


----------



## Sebbo92 (9. Juli 2020)

Ich werde dann wohl das Cooler Master MasterBox TD 500 Mesh kaufen und zusätzlich 2 weitere Gehäuselüfter verbauen (120 hinten, 140 oben: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM - oder hat jemand eine bessere Empfehlung?). Habe aktuell 2 SSDs über Sata3 verbaut, die werde ich direkt an die Halterung vom Gehäuse befestigen, sowie eine 3,5" HDD und DVD-Brenner, welcher aber wohl fliegt, da ich diesen seit 3 Jahren mindestens nicht mehr genutzt habe .


----------



## MyReed (9. Juli 2020)

Gehäuse sind immer ein Stück weit auch Geschmacksfrage. Wenn es dir um einen aufgeräumten Innenraum und guten Airflow geht, könnte man sich auch die Meshify Serie von Fractal mal ansehen: Meshify - Fractal Design


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2020)

Mach erst mal den Test ohne Seitenwand.
In z.B. diesem Test deines jetzigen Gehäuses war der Tester garnicht unzufrieden mit den Temperaturen
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehaeuse im Test - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D

Ich würde mich da noch nicht auf das Gehäuse als Hauptproblem versteifen. Vielleicht hilft es auch schon die Platten etwas anders anzuordnen so dass der Luftstrom von vorne zur Graka weniger blockiert wird.

Du könntest auch mal ein Foto machen wie das Gehäuse jetzt bestückt ist.


----------



## MyReed (9. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mach erst mal den Test ohne Seitenwand.
> In z.B. diesem Test deines jetzigen Gehäuses war der Tester garnicht unzufrieden mit den Temperaturen
> Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehaeuse im Test - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D



Naja ist jetzt aber auch die Frage in wiefern das bei dem Review verwendete Testsystem mit seinem vergleichbar ist:

*Micro-ATX System*

Intel® Core i5 2500K @ 3000 MHz
ASUS Maximus V Gene Z87
Thermalright True Spirit 120 120M BW
2x 2048 MByte Corsair XMS3-1600 9-9-9-24
AMD Radeon HD 4850
Seagate Barracuda.10 500 GByte, Corsair Force F40 40 GByte
SeaSonic Platinum SS-660XP²

Das Setup vom TE dürfte eine eindeutig höhere Verlustleistung in Form von Abwärme aufweisen. Aber ja, ich ging jetzt einfach schon davon aus, dass er den Test mit offenem Seitenteil gemacht hatte.


----------



## Sebbo92 (9. Juli 2020)

Habe mit Kombuster jetzt einen Stresstest durchgeführt. Nach 10 Minuten war GPU bei 80° und CPU bei 61°. Habe das Seitenteil geöffnet (kam mir vor wie  in der Küche, wenn ich den Ofen aufmache ) und die Temperatur der GPU liegt nach 10 weiteren Minuten bei 76° und CPU bei 55°. Ich werde wohl, wie beschrieben, mir das Case von Cooler Master besorgen + die 2 weiteren Gehäuselüfter.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Juli 2020)

Kannst auch die Wärmeleitpaste der Grafikkarte erneuern dann sollten die Temperaturen auch besser sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo92 (9. Juli 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Kannst auch die Wärmeleitpaste der Grafikkarte erneuern dann sollten die Temperaturen auch besser sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Das kommt vielleicht zusätzlich noch, danke für den Tip.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2020)

4k Unterschied zwischen geschlossen und offen finde ich jetzt nicht soo beeindruckend. Das drückt ein neues Gehäuse vielleicht maximal auf 2k, aber spürbar ist anders.


----------



## Cosmas (9. Juli 2020)

der Punkt ist dabei aber, das mit offenem Seitenteil auch kaum noch ein Luftstrom existiert und einfach alles nur wild herumgewirbelt wird, 
mit nem anständigen Turm und guter Be- und Entlüftung ist das Egebnis mindestens das selbe, wie mit offenem Seitenteil, ausserdem, 
wenn ich mir die Temps und das wetter hier gerade ansehe, is auch die Umgebungstemperatur gesunken, was ohnehin ebenfall ein wenig nachhilft, das wir nicht gleich wieder 85°C hatten.^^


----------



## Sebbo92 (25. Juli 2020)

So, ich hatte nun endlich Zeit, die Hardware in das neue Gehäuse zu bauen. Kombuster 10 Minuten laufen lassen, die Temperatur der CPU pendelt sich bei 47°(vorher 61°)  und GPU bei 76° (vorher 78° bei geöffneten Gehäuse) ein. Die Lüfterkurve der GPU habe ich wieder auf Standard gestellt.  Die Gehäuselüfter haben auch noch genug Reserven, vielleicht stelle ich das noch etwas feiner ein, habe nur den Asus AI Tweaker genutzt. Vielleicht kein voller Erfolg, aber ein kleiner (Temp der CPU). Dann warte ich mal die neue Generation von nVidia ab.

VIelen Dank euch allen für euren Input.


----------



## MDJ (27. Juli 2020)

Benötigst du unbedingt die höchsten Frames in Spielen? Unabhängig von Gehäuse kannst du noch einiges an Temperatur einsparen, wenn du die Frames begrenzt, damit die GPU nicht immer auf volle Leistung rennt.
Mir persönlich reichen (bisher) 60fps, die ich per Adaptiv VSync laufen lasse.
Oder du könntest es per Afterburner mit Undervolting probieren, da gibt es gute und leicht verständliche Anleitungen bei YouTube.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

Deine Grafikkarte ist auch schon etwas älter und daher auch mal schauen ob sich Staub im Kühlkörper mit abgesetzt hat. Das kannst du mit einem Staubsauger raus saugen. Die Lüfter dabei aber festhalten und nicht drehen lassen. Da Lüfter die mit dem Sog sich mit drehen eine Spannung erzeugen können und so die Grafikkarte schädigen könnte.

Wenn du dich es zutraust sie zu zerlegen könntest du auch die Wärmeleitpaste mal austauschen, denn diese trocknet mit der Zeit auch etwas aus und dann kommen auch höhere Temperaturen zustande. Die Pads die sich mit darunter befinden nicht beschädigen und die müssen nicht zwingend mit austauscht werden. Was du natürlich auch mit machen könntest, aber dann musst du dazu die gleichen dicke der Pads nachbestellen und hier müsstest du mit einem Messschieber zunächst schauen was für Pads verbaut sind. Die Pads müssen aber dann auch zwingend wieder die selbe Stärke haben. 

Aber wie bereits geschrieben müssen diese nicht unbedingt mit ausgetauscht werden, die WLP auf der GPU macht hier sicher noch etwa 5°C aus.


----------



## Cosmas (2. August 2020)

Joa mit etwas Mut und Geschick lässt sich mit besserer neuer WLP sicher noch was rausholen, die Gaming X ist halt nur nen reines Dualslot Design und mit nur 28cm relativ kurz dazu, anders ausgedrückt: 
die Kühlleistung ist von Haus aus nen Stück weit limitierter als bei meiner 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 AORUS Rev. 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - | Mindfactory.de

Dazu taktet se ja auch etwas geringer und beim Boost wage ich mal zu behaupten, dasse kaum über die 1850er Angabe kommt, wo meine meist um oder gar leicht über 2GHz taktet, eben weil se mit dem Monsterkühler (Standard settings) und in meinem Case nur 67°C erreicht.

Allerdings sind deine Temps mit Standardsettings doch gar nicht so übel im Vergleich zu vorher und die CPU profitiert eben sogar nochmehr.
Ich würde das einen Erfolg nennen. 

Bei den 3xxxern dann eben zusehen, das ich mir was reinbastele das eventuell auch bissel mehr Bumms aufm Kühler hat und da in den Tower auch gut was reingeht, darfse auch gerne etwas länger sein.


----------



## facehugger (2. August 2020)

Du könntest auch mit UV/ner eigenen Lüfterkurve probieren die Temps zu senken:

GTX 1070 Undervolten mit 2012 MHz GPU-Takt bei einer Spannung von 1000mV [1,0 Volt] - YouTube

meine GTX1080 arbeitet so bedeutend kühler/ruhiger wie ab Werk. Bei* mir* laufen ~2000Mhz bei 0,95V (statt 1,063V) unter Spielelast problemlos

Gruß


----------



## Sebbo92 (3. August 2020)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Joa mit etwas Mut und Geschick lässt sich mit besserer neuer WLP sicher noch was rausholen, die Gaming X ist halt nur nen reines Dualslot Design und mit nur 28cm relativ kurz dazu, anders ausgedrückt:
> die Kühlleistung ist von Haus aus nen Stück weit limitierter als bei meiner 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 AORUS Rev. 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Dazu taktet se ja auch etwas geringer und beim Boost wage ich mal zu behaupten, dasse kaum über die 1850er Angabe kommt, wo meine meist um oder gar leicht über 2GHz taktet, eben weil se mit dem Monsterkühler (Standard settings) und in meinem Case nur 67°C erreicht.
> ...



Gerade nochmal geschaut, Takt pendelt zwischen 1800 und 1850 Mhz. Genau, ich warte einfach mal ab, was die neue Generation so bringt. Aktuell habe ich kein Spiel, was nicht vernünftig läuft (warte gespannt auf Cyberpunk ).

Bzgl Undervolting gerade mal geschaut. Meine läuft mit ca 960mV und erreicht dennoch 77° in der Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmas (3. August 2020)

Bei mir sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles Standardsettings bei der Karte, kein aktives OC, kein undervolting oder so, nix.
Den Kombuster auf Fullscreen und WQHD mit 32x Tesselation und so.
Den Takt hatse mit kleinen Schwankungen ebenfalls fast die ganze Zeit gehalten. 

Meine Fresse, is das ein versoffenes Miststück, fast 250Watt ausser Dose gelutscht und trotzdem kühler.^^


----------

